# Anyone making a living on shops with cafepress etc?



## unregistered (Feb 13, 2007)

Just curious if anyone is making a living off cafepress and websites that are similiar.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, some people are.


----------



## slackira (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a dozen shops at cafepress.All of them basic.I've only made 18.00 bucks after 10 months of joining.The problem is that basic shopkeepers dont actually get a lot of exposure there.And there are millions of members.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

unregistered said:


> Just curious if anyone is making a living off cafepress and websites that are similiar.


Absolutely. They people who run it are doing quite well. 

You're going to have to do more than just slap a few designs up there. You need to create demand (or find some) on your own.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, I know of several people making a living there.



> The problem is that basic shopkeepers dont actually get a lot of exposure there.


The basic shopkeepers get exposure in the marketplace as well, but with any fulfillment company, the majority of the exposure shouldn't be coming from the fulfillment company, it should be coming from your own efforts/marketing/advertising. 

The shops (with any fulfillment company) that are doing well are the ones that the shopkeepers have heavily promoted or advertised. Any exposure from the fulfillment company is just a bonus.

It's important to remember that the company you use is just a tool. Whether it's CafePress/PrintFection/Zazzle/Spreadshirt or if you do it on your own and buy from your local screen printer (or print them yourself). You have to generate your own sales whenever you are in business trying to sell t-shirts.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone who is making a living through a fullfillment service willing to post their store domain name? Not trying to be critical, just very curious! I know some people have got to be making living at it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JonWye said:


> Anyone who is making a living through a fullfillment service willing to post their store domain name? Not trying to be critical, just very curious! I know some people have got to be making living at it.


Check out this post:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cafepress/t9542.html#post63858


----------



## GMONTE34 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Hello,*

*My name is Teresa I run The Federal City, Annex Online Store. I have been open now for almost 2 years now. I average around $200+ a month income. Not much but it helps out with bills and such. *

*Thanks,*
*Teresa*


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, I know of several people making a living there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rodney is right....... I have no clue about cafe press, I do all my own stuff myself, but you have to do your own advertising no matter what. Why wouldn't you? It's your business right? Whether "cafe" backs you or whoever....... As seen before I used to sell furniture. It was the same thing..........Where I worked they gave me the product, but I had to work it and I got a percentage. You have to make people come to you! In sales your business is what you make it. It all depends on how you want to do it. I could sit in a recliner all day and sleep, and I would still have my "job" making $0. If I wanted to make $500 dollars a day I had to get moving! You still have to work your business.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I suspect that 90% of users on Cafepress are making hobby-level incomes. I suspect the vast majority of business-level incomes (ie enough to support a family solely) are those who entered with a large brand already, such as the Red Cross.


----------

